# Bosch MRC23EVSK vs Porter Cable 895PK



## gands1980 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm a DIY'er with home woodshop. I'm looking to purchase a new router. Currently looking at Bosch MRC23EVSK and Porter Cable 895PK. Any thoughts on which way to go. Paul


----------



## dmckinney (Jul 22, 2011)

*New Router*

Paul,
I am also shopping for a new router and have pretty much narrowed it down to the Bosch MRC23EVSK or Porter-Cable 895PK. The issues I am most conserned with are the soft-start, variable speed, plunge base, and 1/2" collects. Both routers meet those specifications.
The down side is cost. At Rockler.com both routers are $289 to $299. If anyone knows of some better sales it would be appreciated. Also in reviews some people are saying the Porter-Cable has a heating up problem.

On the plus side, the Bosch advertises 1/4" and 1/2" self-releasing collets and the Porter-Cable 895PK includes a Micro- height adjustment knob.

I am leaning towards the Porter-Cable but I am still open and hoping for some more posts on this subject.

Happy Routing,
Danny


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

I was looking at the 895 PK too. I noticed it gets a lot of bad reviews.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I missed this thread when it started. There really is no comparison between the PC895 and the Bosch MRC23EVSK other than the fact that they are both combo kits.  I spent a couple months getting PC to recall the defective bases they issued. Both the plunge and fixed bases were redesigned. In fairness PC did exchange the defective bases for anyone who knew to ask for them. The Bosch "23" has more power, a full 3" plunge depth, LED work lights and a trigger switch so you can start/stop the router with both hands in place. The new power bus means no cord loop between the motor and base to get in the way. The "23" will run you over $300 when you add the optional centering cone, quick release guide bushing adapter and vacuum attachments. These items should be included in the kit! The "23" uses the same bushing adapter, wrenches and collets as the 1617 routers. I am very pleased with mine.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike,

The reason I was looking at the PC was that PC seems to be the standard for accessories. Reading the reviews on amazon I was shocked to see over 25 percent of the reviewers gave it one star as recently as may 2011. Thanks for making them do something about some of the problems. 

Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, the reason most accessories are for PC is they have been around a long time. Any brand name router will do the job. The Craftsman 2 hp combo for $99 is the least expensive option and is popular because of it's low cost. The Bosch 1617 is the router that started the combo kits. It is an industrial grade router with better construction than many others. You can find the 1617EVSPK at Lowes for $179. Many members like DeWalt and right now Rockler has posted an after Xmas price of $159 for a 2 hp plunge only. I feel a combo kit is a good choice for starting out since it gives you a fixed base for table mounting and a plunge base for free hand use. The best idea is for you to get them in your hands and see which feels best to you.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Mike,

Can the dewalt be used in a table as well?

Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most plunge routers can be used in a table; most need to have the springs removed for best results


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I ordered the 1617evspk from amazon $159. Since all I have now is a craftsman fixed base 1 1/2 horse power this should be a big move up. I am also looking at a rousseau supersize table now that they have a new fence system. How do you think the Bosch will work in that table?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joseph, as long as the router is centered on the through hole and level it should work just fine. My 1617's have been trouble free for over 10 years now.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike, 
Thank you very much.


----------



## njtrout (Apr 27, 2010)

*Bosch MRC23EVSK - waiting for delivery*

Last weekend at the Baltimore "The Woodworking Show", I bought the Bosch MRC23EVSK for the great price of $225 US from the Bosch dealer Powerhouse Tool and Supply Co. Too bad they were out of stock at the show and now I am anxiously waiting for delivery. Should be a major upgrade from my 1/4" Craftsman to the Bosch.
Needed a 1/2" capacity for some bits I need and more power...who doesn't need more power

Andy


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy:

I was at the Baltimore show, as well - seemed better this year than previous, but still missing many important players - Delta, PC, Incra (who doesn't do shows anymore to my knowledge), and Powermatic was thin. I may go to the Fredricksburg, VA show in March.
MikeD


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Andy that is a great price for the 23. If you missed the Bosch news the centering cone and dust collection accessories are now widely available.
RA1177AT Dust extraction hood kit
VAC002 and VAC024 adapters
VAC005, VAC010 and VAC025 hoses
RA1151 centering cone


----------



## gands1980 (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't buy a table until you have looked at the Incra tables. Nothing compares for accuracy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, many people spend money on the Incra items... there are other ways that also work just fine.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

From what I have read in a couple of the woodworking magazines the PC 890 series routers are arguably the best table routers made because the motor can be unlocked above the table as well as the height adjustment with the same tool. I have an PC 895 kit and a new PC 892 in my table I just bought for $139.00. Short of an overpriced lift I don't know how the PC 890 series routers can be beat in a table, but then again I don't have any experience with other table routers rather than a Milwaukee 5616-20 I had in my table for a few months so as I said I just go by what I read and my first hand experience with the PC 892. Of course you have to remember, an opinion is like an a$$, everybody has one.

I have the new plunge base that Mike alluded to and it has never been on the motor because I keep my Ridgid set-up for all my plunge routing.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> hi


Hi Bob...Cat got your tongue? All I have seen out of you for a couple of days is: Hi


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, it really does not matter what magazines say since they are being paid by advertisers. It really does not matter what others say since they can not answer what works best for you. The important thing is that you are comfortable with the controls and features on the router you choose. All routers spin the bits, some slightly better than others but there is not a world of difference between them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

" Cat got your tongue? " = well Yes and No, getting a little bit gun shy with so many trying to shoot me down 

Like below

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/32849-incra-jig-set-up-dvd.html

==


Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob...Cat got your tongue? All I have seen out of you for a couple of days is: Hi


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> " Cat got your tongue? " = well Yes and No, getting a little bit gun shy with so many trying to shoot me down
> 
> ...


Hi Bob...I know the Feeling. Just like I got shot down but I am not going to say anything even though I should.


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

dmckinney said:


> Paul,
> I am also shopping for a new router and have pretty much narrowed it down to the Bosch MRC23EVSK or Porter-Cable 895PK.
> 
> The down side is cost. At Rockler.com both routers are $289 to $299. If anyone knows of some better sales it would be appreciated. Also in reviews some people are saying the Porter-Cable has a heating up problem.



If your still interested. International tool has the Bosch MRC23EVSK on sale for 260.99 + free shipping.....


----------

